# Pictures!



## AshG (May 25, 2013)

Now that I can post pictures, here's my setups:

New 55 gal (it's a corner unit, kind of weird)


and 



I'm not done decorating it yet, it needs work - I have more live plants coming, some seashells, etc - going to make slate grottos I think.
It's stuck by the windows, only place I had room where it would be safe from being obliterated by my brain-dead dogs.  I expect to have some algae problems there, but I got snails to combat that.

And the 15 gallon, with too many occupants and no "furniture"



I think I'm going to keep the 15 gallon and strip the gravel out for a quarantine tank.

The airstone is going in the bigger tank and I'm adding another - I've just left it in the smaller one until I move fish over. Big tank should have a light and heater today, I'm excited!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking good! Can't wait to see the finished product! Are you moving all the fish over?


----------



## AshG (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, everyone gets along in the small one so I'm not too worried about a bigger tank. The angels would like to mess with the guppies and danios but they are faster, heh.

I have 12 or so feeder fish in the 55 gal. right now helping cycle it, so I don't think think my small tank will be a load on it - man goldfish are nasty.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha completely agreed on that one!! Just be ready...it looks like 5? angels...they will get nice and big


----------



## AshG (May 25, 2013)

Yeah there are 5 angels, they're my favorites.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Glad they are not eating everything for you lol. I had 4 of them a few years ago, and they ate everything in my tank within a few days (I tried many fish...small and fast and some larger aggressive ones too). They just didn't like anything haha.

What other plants are you going to get?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Be careful when those angels grow. They get territorial when they pair up. You caould end up with some abused angels in there or even some abused fish who dont know to move out of the angels territory.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

AshG said:


> Yeah, everyone gets along in the small one so I'm not too worried about a bigger tank. The angels would like to mess with the guppies and danios but they are faster, heh.


This won't be for long.My angels(2 in 180) have grown faster than any fish I have had and even larger roselines,and discus give them a "wide "birth!They are now very fast!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

The can be nasty pretty fish lol


----------



## AshG (May 25, 2013)

I got dwarf grass, some sword plant, and something else tall in the mail today - I haven't opened it yet as I"m about to walk out the door.

I doubt those angels are going to get so big before I move that it will be a problem - I am pretty certain they will be finding a new home when I have to leave, as the trip to Texas is long and my tanks and stuff may not show up for up to 2 weeks after I get there.


----------



## AshG (May 25, 2013)

More plants, heater, and lighting finally! I'm taking out the fake plants a little at a time, but those heavier ones are helping hold the roots down in the gravel until they are established.  Happy day.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

looking very nice


----------

